# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  A Harfiyle Başlayan Öz Türkçe İsimler (AP-AZ)

## sngl

APA: Ulu, büyük, saygıyı ve hürmeti hak etmiş kişi (Bazı Türk bölgelerinde ğbabağ anlamına da kullanılmaktadır.
APAğ: Apak, temiz
APAK: Temiz, namuslu,iffetli
APATEG: (Apatek)birl. Apa/Tegtek(gibi,benzer)
ARA: Orta yer, ortalık, boşluk, orta
ARAL: 1-Ada 2- Aralık,orta, ortalık
ARAS: 1- At kılı 2- Kalın yün 3- Talih,baht
ARASLAN: Arslan (üuvaşlarca söylenişi)
ARAT: Cesaret, yüreklilik
ARBIş: Büyü,efsun
ARBUZ: Büyü, sihir
ARCA: 1-Arıca, saf, temiz 2- üam ağacı, çamdan yapılmış kutu
ARDA: 1-Uzun değnek 2- Artçı, halife, ardı sıra giden
ARDALI: (Ardalu) Yönetici, amir
ARDIü: 1- Halife, artçı 2- Bir ağaç türü
ARGA: Zeki, akıllı
ARGAN : (Arkan) Kement, kement bağı
ARGATU: Yaban koyunu
ARGIü: 1- Kır, mera 2- Gurur
ARGIN: 1-Yavaş, sakin 2- Gelecek yıl
ARGUN: Pars cinsinden avcı bir hayvan
ARGUş: (Arkuş)1- Edepli, terbiyeli 2- Haberci, haber veren
ARGüDEN: birl. Ar/Güden, Arlı, edepli
ARI: (Arık) 1- Saf, arı, arınmış 2- Irmak, dere
ARICA: Soylu, temiz, iyi huylu
ARIü: Barış, sulh
ARIğ (Arı, Arık)
ARIK: 1- Arı, arınmış, temiz 2- Narin, ince yapılı
ARIL: Arınmış, temiz, pak
ARIN: Saf, arınmış
ARINü: 1-Barış, kurtuluş 2- Temizlik, saflık, günahsızlık
ARINIK: Saf, şeffaf, billur
ARINMIş: Temiz, gönüllü
ARKIN: 1-Argın, yavaş, sakin 2- Halef, ardıç
ARKIş: 1-Ulak, haberci 2- Kervan, kafile
ARKUN: Halef, geriden gelen, takipçi
ARKUY: Siper, mevzi
ARKUZ: (Arguz) Edepli, iyi huylu
ARLAğ: Arlı, edepli
ARLAT: Biricik oğul, anaların en çok üstüne düştükleri oğul
ARMAGUN: Armağan, hediye
ARMAğAN (Yarmagun-Yarmagan)- Hediye
ARMAN: 1- Onurlu, arlı, edepli 2- Dilek, istek 3- Hayal, fantezi
ARPA: 1- Büyü, tılsım, şamanist gelenekte, Kamların okuduğu dua 2- Tahıl
ARPAD (Arpa)
ARSİN: (Ersin) Kurtuluş, istiklal
ARSALAN: Arslan
ARSLAN: Yırtıcı hayvan Mec. Cesaret, atılganlık ve gözü pekliği sembolize eder.
ARSLANBALA: birl. Arslan/Bala..Arslan yavrusu
ARSLANCIK: Küçük arslan..Arslan yavrusu
ARSLANüA: Arslan gibi, arslan özelliklerine sahip
ARSU: birl. Ar/Su mec. Namuslu, dürüst
ARSUN: 1- Efendi, ağırbaşlı 2- Rahata ermiş, huzurlu
ARTAGAN: Bereket, artuk, fazlalık, bolluk
ARTAM (Erdem)
ARTIM: Bereket, bolluk
ARTUü: Mızrak, mızrak ucu
ARTUK: Fazlalık, üstünlük, bereket mec. Varlık, zenginlik
ARTUKDOğAN: birl. Artuk/Doğan
Kırgızlarda, olağanüstü vasıflara sahip kişilere verilen bir unvan
ARTUN: Vakarlı, ölçülü
ARTUR: Cazibeli, çekici, işveli, fettan
ARTURU: 1- Ekstrem, uç noktalarda 2- Bereket, bolluk
ARTUT: Armağan, hediye
ARVIş: Sihir, büyü, tılsım
ARZIK: Fanatik, bağnaz, sofu
ASAN: 1- Sağlıklı, zinde 2- Asma eyleminde olan
ASENA: Efsanevi dişi kurtun adı. Yakın, Yakınlık duyulan
ASIGLI: Faydalı,Gerekli
ASIğ (Ası,Asık) 1- Fayda, üıkar 2-Kar,temettü
ASPAR (Asbar) Faydalı, işe yarayan
ASRAK: Himaye, Koruma
AşAN: Aşmakğdan ğmec. Azimli, engel tanımaz
AşIT: 1- Aşılacak, aşılması gerekli olan 2- İşitmektenğİşit, kulak ver
AşKAR: 1- Savaş atı 2- Kuyruk ve yelesi kara, vücudu kula renginde olan at
AşKIN: 1- Aşmış, üstün, faik,akranlarından ileride olan 2- Melodi,nağme
AşUK: 1-Aşık,aşmış, geçmiş 2- Tolga
AşULA: Yılmaz irade sahibi
AşUR: Aşırmaktanğ mec. Yılmaz, gayretli
ATA: 1- Ulu, saygıdeğer kişi 2- Baba, dede, ced 3- Adın ve soyun bağlı olduğu kök
ATABAY: birl. Ata/Bay lala, beybaba. Han, Kağan ve padişah çocuklarını eğitip yetiştiren kişilere verilen bir unvan
ATAü: 1- Atasına bağlı, Atasının yolunda 2- Atadan intikal eden 3- Büyüklük gösteren çocuk
ATADAN: Miras, manevi miras
ATAERİ: birl. Ata/Eri mec.Atalarına ve geçmişine saygılı
ATAGüü: birl. Ata/Güç mec. Gücünü atalarından almış
ATAğ: (Atak) 1- ün, nam, şöhret 2- Atılgan 3- Dağ yolu 4- üağlayan 5- Bir şahin türü
ATAHAN: birl. Ata/Han mec. Devletin ilk kurucu büyüğü, devlete ad veren kişi
ATALA: Tanınmış, ünlü ve zengin
ATALAN: ünlü, Meşhur
ATALAY: Ad almış, ün almış, meşhur kişi (Atilağnın asıl adının bu ve bundan bozulup çevrilmiş hali olduğunu söyleyen bazı tarihçilerimiz de var.)
ATALIK: Miras
ATALMIş: ünlü, meşhur
ATAMAN: Ulu, Saygıdeğer kişi
Bir kısım tarihçilere göre, Osmanlının, kurucusu olan Osman beyğin asıl adı budur. Bir kısmı
Atman, bir kısmı Otman der.
ATASAGUN: birl. Ata/Sagun Hekimlerin en ulusu başhekim şamanist gelenekte de aynı ad, en iyi kamlar için kullanılmaktadır.
ATAY: 1- ünlü, tanınmış 2- Akın, hücum
ATIGAY: ünlü, tanınmış
ATIğ: Adı sanı belli, ününü arttırmış kişi
ATIL: ünlü, meşhur
ATILGAN: Atak, gözüpek,cesur
ATILMIş: Atılgan, gözüpek
ATIş: ünlü, meşhur
ATİLAY: Türk tarihinin en önemli kişilerinden,Batı Hun imparatoru, Bu kişinin adı üzerinde tarihçi ve dilciler pek de anlaşamamışlardır. Benim görüşüm de göç sırasında İtil ırmağı kıyısında doğmuş olmasından dolayı ğİtil/Ayğdır. Ancak bununla birlikte bu kişi için bazı adlar söylenmekte (Atila,Atilla,Atılay,Atilay,Atalay,Atlıhan vb.) Anlamlar:1- Atacık,babacık 2- İtil ırmağı kenarında doğduğundan ve Türklerdeki eski bir gelenekten dolayı ğİtilğ çocuğu anlamında verilen İtilayğın zamanla Atilayğa dönüşümü 3- Atlı/Ay 4- Atlı/Han 5- Macar dilinde çelik anlamına gelen ğAtzelğ den
ATLIğ: ünlü,zengin
ATMACA: Yırtıcı bir avcı kuş
ATMAN: ünlü, saygın
ATMIş: Atma eyleminde bulunmuş (ok,kargı vb.)
ATSAK: ünlü, adı duyulan
ATUK: Bolluk, bereket
AVAR (Abar) 1- Heybet, büyüklük(Abartı) 2- Dirençlilik, dayanıklılık
AVAZ: Nara, yüksek perdeli ses, çığlık
AVCI: Av yapan, avlayan
AVCIL: Avlayıcı, av işinin uzmanı
AVGAN: Avuntu
AVINü: Avuntu, teselli
AVINüA: Avunç
AVINGU: Avunç,teselli
AVLAK: Av yeri, av olanı
AVKAR: Bozkır bıldırcını
AVUNü: Teselli, avuntu
AVUüU: Avunç
AVUNDUK: Avuntu, teselli
AVUTMUş: Teselli eden
AY: Dünyamızın uydusu olan gezegen. Ancak Türk kültüründe bu ad güzellik, temizlik, ahlaklılık vb. değerleri de içeren birçok öğeyi içinde barındıran bir sembol ve mecaz olarak kullanılmıştır. üok önceleri erkeklerde kullanılmasına karşın, zamanla kız çocuklarına ad olarak verilmiş, gerek başta, gerekse de son da, birleşik ad olarak değerlendirilmiştir. Bununla birlikte bazen geçmiş örneklerde de görüleceği gibi hem erkeklerde hem de kızlarda kullanılmıştır. Ancak yine de ağırlık kız adlarındadır.Ve kız adlarında önemli bir konumdadır.
AYAğ (Ayak) 1-Uğur, şeref, şan 2- Devinim, hareket (ayaklanma sözü) buradan gelir.
AYANA: birl. Ay/Ana Altay Türklerinin eski tanrıçalarından
AYAS: Ay ışığı, mehtap, gece aydınlığı
Altay, Tuva, üuvaş Türklerinde Tanrı sıfatı olarak kullanılan bir ad
AYATA: birl. Ay/Ata şamanist gelenekte, göğün altıncı katına bakan Tanrı
AYAZ: 1- Ay ışığı 2- saf, berrak hava 3- Kuru soğuk
AYBAKIM: birl. Ay/Bakım, bakmaktan, bakış
AYBAN: birl. Ay/Ban mec. Debdebe, şaşa
AYBANDI: birl. Ay/Bandı (Banmak)
AYBAR: 1-Ay gibi parlak 2- Heybet,heybetlilik
AYBI: İmdat, medet
AYBIN: Onur,şeref
AYüIL: Ay ışığı, ay pırıltısı
AYDA: 1- Ayğa eş değer güzellikte 2- Dere kenarlarında yetişen hoş kokulu bir çiçek
AYDABOLDI: birl. Ayda/Oldu mec. Ay parçası
AYDAN: Ay parçası
AYDAR: (Aydar Han) saç perçemi, kakül
AYDIN: 1- Aydınlık, ışık yoğunluğu 2- Açık, aşikar 3- Entelektüel , münevver
AYGAN: İçten, samimi, yaren
AYGAY: Nara, bağırtı
AYGIN: Sınırsız, uçsuz, geniş
AYGIR: Erkek at
AYGIRAG : 1-Dağ keçisi 2- Bir geyik türü
AYGUüI: Yönetici, devlet görevlisi, danışman, yarıcı
AYIM: üekicilik, sempati
AYIMüA: Ay parçası
AYINTAP: Mehtap, ay ışığı
AYIR: Değişik, farklı, başka, fark
AYIRBAş: birl. Ayır/Baş..Değişim, mübadele
AYIRT: Fark, farklılık, ayırım
AYITGU: Temyiz
AYISIG: birl. Ay/Isıg..Ay ısısı, sıcaklığı
AYIT: Söylemek, anlatmak
AYITMIş: Söyleyen, bildiren, uyaran
AYKAü: Konuşkan, Konuşmacı, Hatip
AYKIN: Geniş, ferah, aydınlık
AYKOYUN: birl. Ay/Koyun
Yakut destanlarında adı geçen, eski dönem güç tanrısı
AYLA: 1-Ayın çevresindeki ışık halesi 2- Devir, dönüşüm
AYLU (Aylı): Aydan
AYMA: Duyarsız, başıboş vurdum duymaz
AYMAN: Aya eş değerde
AYMAZ: Vurdumduymaz, başına buyruk
AYRAL: Kuraldışı, istisna
AYRI: Başka, değişik, farklı
AYRIü: Bölüşüm, taksimat
AYRIKüA (Ayıkşa): Derviş, mecnun
AYRUK: 1- Farklı, değişik 2- Varlıklı, zengin
AYSELİG (Aysiliğ) birl. Ay/Silig, dürüst, namuslu
AYTAK: Konuşmacı, hatip
AYTAR: Haberci, muhbir
AYTEK: Konuşmacı, hatip
AYTIN: Aydın, aydınlık
AYTIş: Nutuk, anlatım, hitabet
AYTIşAN: Hatip, konuşmacı
AYTUK: Hatip, konuşmacı
AYUK: Söz söylenebilen ve sözün değer gördüğü yer
AYUR: Konu, bahis, bahse konu olan
AYüN: birl. Ay/ün Karahanlılar ve Uygurlar döneminde, han ve kağanların analarına verilen bir unvan
AYZIT: şamanist gelenekte ğ Ay Tanrıçasığ
AZBOY: Heyecan
AZGIN: Zapt edilmesi zor, sınırı aşmış, tahrik olmuş
AZLAğ. Nadir, az rastlanır.
AZRAK: Nadir, az rastlanır.
AZUK: (Azuka, Azık): Geçimlik, yiyecek

----------

